# Linden Method / Depersonalization Recovery torrents



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi guys!

I am sharing the following torrents with you because I think it's a very *very* wrong and aweful thing when people try to earn money from people that are in a 'weak' situation. Just like people who have cancer or hiv/aids, deceases are not meant to be a bussiness opportunity.

(both have enough seeders)

Linden Method
http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5440058

Depersonalization Recovery Total Integration Method 
http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6543825

However, if these strategies really cure you I think it would be fair to pay some money for it.

Also, please help seeding!
--

Myself, I am still uncertain weather dp/dr is mental (in my case at least). My p-doc thinks of Lyme and I think the dp/dr in my case is the result of a chronic ear infection (or Lyme), but Iḿ still doubting cause dp'ers, including me, seem to obsess about deceases . However I got some results back showing ear infection, thyroid issues and cortisol shortages (you might want to have these things checked, dp can really be the result of all three of these things). An internist and another doctor are checking me on stuff, if they find anything I will have it posted.

Just saying this because it might help others.

Cheers,
Johan


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i dont know.........i mean, if it's something unique and there's information you cant get from requesting books at the library....ok, but charging hundreds of dollars for it isn't cool. but then on the other hand......therapists charge anywhere form 70 to 250 an hour so.... but these "method" 10 cd series things seem to b e a bit of a scam, especially the ones with like hundreds of testimonies and absolutely no information about the actual program


----------



## derkdiggler (Oct 19, 2011)

let me save you alot of time and agonny,GUARANTEED 100% ITS LYME, nobodys gonna believe you on here so i wouldnt waste your time, fuckem letem suffer


----------



## Skier (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the post, I actually have tried/am trying both these programs. I didn't find the linden method very helpful seeing as for chronic dper's depersonalization is a dissociative disorder, not an anxiety disorder. Although he mentions depersonalization in the linden method, it is geared towards people who suffer depersonalization as a defense mechanism for anxiety attacks, rather then what most of you suffer which is chronic 24/7 dp. On the other hand the Total intergration method is fantastic. I am currently using it in combination with the "overcoming depersonalization book" aswell as a book on codependency (something youll learn about in the TIM) The total intergration method is a must download for anyone with DP and I completly vouch for it. While im still not fully recovered ive started to experience moments where dp completly dissapears. And recently these moments have been happening way more frequently and lasting alot longer!

If there isnt enough seeds on the Total intergration method torrent, try going to different torrent sites and adding their seeds in addition to the pirate bay ones. The download was really slow for me, but I managed to do it in about a week!

And while I appreciate these people making these programs, I don't think people should profit off a debilitating disorder like depersonalization, information on depersonalization should be available to everyone


----------



## Caffi (May 3, 2012)

I watched both of theses methods websites and checked the videos about their own method. I think that Depersonalization Recovery Total Integration Method suits better for me, atleast the guy was telling things which have happened to me. That another method is more like taking away anxiety. Lets see if Integration method helps.


----------

